# Thank You



## PaulaMoz (5/9/18)

I'd just like to thank Rogan at Vape King Monte Casino for helping me get my first setup
I got the Vaperesso Swag with a Vapefly Galexies MTL Squonk RDTA, a stack of juice, coils, cotton, batteries, charger, toolkit and mini back pack. Thrilled with all my goodies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/9/18)

I will pass on your thanks to him  He is a great asset to our team

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/9/18)

Great setup! Enjoy and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PaulaMoz (5/9/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will pass on your thanks to him  He is a great asset to our team


He deserves a medal for tolerating ALL my random ramblings and questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulaMoz (5/9/18)

Andre said:


> Great setup! Enjoy and tell us about it.


I LOVE it! It ticks every box in the way of requirements that I was looking for. I have a nice throat hit - after watching a Rip Trippers review and sorting out the airflow.... I can't comment on flavour though as I've had no taste or smell for over 5 weeks....so will comment when that comes back

Reactions: Like 3


----------

